# small intestinal bacteria overgrowth



## MaryAnn51 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have just recently started seeing a new gastro. He was very nice and is supposed to be very good. I have had IBS just about all my life - I am now 51 and the last year it has gotten so much worse. Have no idea why. Had a clean colonoscopy in 2008 - he thinks all my symptoms are IBS and wants me to have this breath test to check for overgrowth of bacteria. I have done some reading on it - seems it can come back even with the antibiotics they use - I don't take any antibiotics unless absolutely necessary as I am allergic to alot of them. Just wondering if anyone on this forum was treated for this and if their IBS got better or even went away? Thanks. MaryAnn


----------



## TummyDepressed (Feb 2, 2010)

Hello MaryAnn.I am 36 and have 'IBS symptoms' all my life. The last year they have got much worse. My tends to be constipation, but with loose stools. I spend ages on the toilet continually passing small stools.I have been reading about SIBO symptoms and in extreme cases they can include constipation, (as well as D obviously). Can I ask what your symptoms are?I have started a new diet, so will let you know how it goes. A lot of the food I eat that flares me up is linked with SIBO:Onions - Peas - Wheat - Alcohol - Gravies - Rich Food


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

I was diagnosed with SIBO (small intestine bacterial overgrowth) through a hydrogen breath test. I'm now 17 and have had this problem since the middle of my sophmore year, so almost 2 years. Do u get the embarrassing symptom of "leaky gas"? I have been treated with antibiotics for this twice. The first time i took Flagyl and it worked for about 10 amazing days then it all came back. waited about 3 months for my next appointment and was put on Flagyl again this time with the time doubled for how long i take it. This time the antibiotics didn't work. The day after i finished them i was put on a probiotic called Culturelle. Now on day 3 of the probiotic. Not sure if it's working yet. Was disappointed the other day when I wasnt showing any progess until I read the box and noticed it said it takes 48 hours to start working. Idk but I really hope this works. What are your symptoms? Sharp pains anywhere?


----------



## Jackmat (Jun 13, 2005)

If you suspect bacteria depletion or imbalance, take yoghurt (if needed, you can remove lactose with a yoghurt maker).I have no idea what is in probiotic capsules. I am sceptical about how much bacteria is still LIVE, and what percentage actually makes it to the small intestine.Yoghurt is the undoubted KING of probiotics. Jackmat


----------



## Fairlady (Aug 25, 2010)

MaryAnn51 said:


> I have just recently started seeing a new gastro. He was very nice and is supposed to be very good. I have had IBS just about all my life - I am now 51 and the last year it has gotten so much worse. Have no idea why. Had a clean colonoscopy in 2008 - he thinks all my symptoms are IBS and wants me to have this breath test to check for overgrowth of bacteria. I have done some reading on it - seems it can come back even with the antibiotics they use - I don't take any antibiotics unless absolutely necessary as I am allergic to alot of them. Just wondering if anyone on this forum was treated for this and if their IBS got better or even went away? Thanks. MaryAnn


Hi ThereI have been diagnosed with bacterial overgrowth syndrome and have recently been to see my consultant who has informed me that they are trying to steer clear of using antibiotics on a permanent basis now as your body will eventually get used to them. My consultant has put me on VSL3 it is a priobotic product and contains 450billion live bacteria in each sachet, if you get told to try this make sure you get it on prescription as it is very costly to buy over the counter. Hope this helps.


----------



## Irishguts (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello, Yes, yogurt is a good way to balance the gut bacteria but it is expensive. Unless as someone mentioned you get a YourtMaker(we use the Salton) and make it at home. Sounds like a chore, but once you get the hang of it, it's easy.Here are some ways to do it which we learned from experience. I'm not selling any product mentioned. Making the Super Yogurt- (Using the Salton YM9, 1-Quart Yogurt Maker) Yogurt is a cultured milk product produced by bacterial action upon lactose (milk sugar). The longer the incubation, the more lactose is broken down, producing more lactic acid (acidic limitation of about 4) which gives the yogurt a more tangy taste. Lactic acid also helps to prevent the growth of undesirable bacteria. Yogurt must be made using Lactobacillus bulgaricus and Streptococcus thermophilus cultures but some brands also use additional cultures. The yogurt used as a starter, as well as the incubation time, will determine the taste and consistency of the finished product. The following recipe will create a yogurt with a texture of soft ice cream and a low 2% butterfat content. It has 2¼ times the nutritional value of milk and most store-bought yogurts.Ingredients: 2+ cups cold water 2 cups instant dry powdered milk 12 oz. can evaporated milk (not skim, unopened can at room temperature) 1½ to 2 oz. active culture yogurt (Stonyfield Whole Milk French Vanilla*)Procedure: (Caution - Use only a rubber spatula or yogurt maker container will need replacement)1.	Fill the Salton Yogurt Maker container to the .5 liter mark with cold tap water.2.	Add 2 cups instant dry powdered milk while stirring the water to prevents lumps. 3.	Heat uncovered mixture to near boiling in microwave oven. (6 min. depending upon power)4.	Place in yogurt maker, stir to equalize temperature, cover and let stand 10 min. to sterilize. From this point, all utensils used should be washed in hot water with anti-bacterial detergent.5.	Shake can then stir in 12 oz. evaporated milk to bring temperature down to culture safe level.6.	Stir in 1½ to 2 oz. starter yogurt.7.	Incubate undisturbed 6 to 24 hours (24 is desirable for thickness or lactose intolerants). Dispose of condensation from cover and refrigerate immediately. When cold, dispose of condensation from cover again and gently transfer yogurt to clean storage container, if desired.Suggestions and Notes: 1. Stonyfield, 6 active cultures incl. L. Reuteri*; a nicely balanced yogurt with traditional tartness. 2. Dannon makes a smooth, too mild tasting yogurt, perhaps low in lactic acid, needs 24 hours. 3. Axelrod tastes similar to Lifeway but thicker, good taste & consistency (cultured 14 hrs.). 4. Starter yogurt can be homemade but avoid anything over the 6th generation, they get “tired”. 5. Using 1 cup powdered milk makes a thinner yogurt with 1½ times the nutritional value of milk. 6. Yogurt will keep 3 weeks under refrigeration but freezing may kill some active cultures. 7. Try yogurt mixed with Jell-O or with sliced bananas & topped with strawberries, yummy! *☺Easier: Use an empty store bought 2 lb. yogurt container and place the whole thing, with lid, in the yogurt maker’s container. When finished, just remove from yogurt maker and refrigerate. (Use 15 oz. of cold water, noting the water level on the container so it need not be measured next time; heat, uncovered, in microwave oven until steaming hot but do not boil over.)Variation 1: Substitute whole milk for the water and reduce the dry powdered milk to 1 cup.Variation 2: Substitute a 12 oz. can of evaporated milk for 12 oz. of the water and reduce the dry powdered milk to 1 cup. (makes a rich, thick desert yogurt)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Making the Quick & Easy Yogurt (Using the Salton YM9, 1-Quart Yogurt Maker) Evaporated milk is sterilized prior to canning; boiling water is used to warm the mixture. This yogurt has a store-bought consistency with 1.4 times the nutritional value of whole milk. 1. Shake and empty 2 cans of evaporated milk into yogurt maker container. 2. Fill container to 1 liter mark with boiling water and stir. 3. Stir in 1½ to 2 oz. starter yogurt or “kefir”. 4. Incubate undisturbed for 6 to 24 hrs. 5. Dispose of condensation from cover and refrigerate immediately.Easier yet: Use an empty store bought 2 lb. yogurt container and place the whole thing, with lid, in the yogurt maker’s container. When finished, just remove from yogurt maker and refrigerate.Best yet:Align is a drug store item with a list price of $30 for 28 capsules. Use 1 capsule to make 33 oz. of starter then use 1½ oz. (22 times) of the starter to make 22 more containers of 33 oz.; reserve 1 for the next starter. If you limit it to 6 generations, each capsule will make 127 one quart eating containers plus 6 starter containers (28 capsules = 3556 + 168). 8 oz. of 24 hour cultured milk product is equivalent to taking about 10 capsules of Align.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

An expert on SIBO is Dr Marc Pimentel at Cedars Sinai Hosptial in the US. If you do a net search for him you will find much more information. The antibiotic he normally uses is Rifaxamin which has very good results. However the problem is stopping the SIBO from coming back but there are certain methods, one of which is an Elemental diet which can help a lot of people but not all. It seems the main issue is stopping SIBO from returning.With regards to probioitcs, youghurt can help but top quality probiotic supplements are likely to be much more potent than youghurt, however it certainly doesn't hurt to take both.Hope this helps.Good luck.


----------



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

Have you ever tried oil of oregano? I am taking this right now (I have a fistula that im hoping this will help dry up)It can be taken in liquid or capsule form and it kills of yeast, and overgrowth of bacteria in the intestines. It also kills internal parasites, and has a whole list of wonderful things it does for the body. Google it and take look, its inexpensive and can be bought at health food stores, and online. Just make sure if you try it you get the organic or "wild" version. Some of the generic brands are full of other fillers and wont give you any results!Hope this helps!


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

All SIBO people! I found this site with foods we can actually eat after searching the internet for a year and a half. It has breakfast, lunch, dinner and dessert ideas. It's http://cavemanfood.b...01_archive.htmlI am so excited to try this! also there's a list of foods/spices you can and cannot have @ http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/legal/legal_illegal_a-c.htm


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

searching4answers said:


> All SIBO people! I found this site with foods we can actually eat after searching the internet for a year and a half. It has breakfast, lunch, dinner and dessert ideas. It's http://cavemanfood.b...01_archive.htmlI am so excited to try this! also there's a list of foods/spices you can and cannot have @ http://www.breakingtheviciouscycle.info/legal/legal_illegal_a-c.htm


The first link isn't working for me: is there another one for that site?The second link I have seen before: that's the specific carbohydrate diet... I think there are a few people on this site who have tried that one with good results, although you have to stick with it for a looooong time to see results.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

faze action said:


> The first link isn't working for me: is there another one for that site?The second link I have seen before: that's the specific carbohydrate diet... I think there are a few people on this site who have tried that one with good results, although you have to stick with it for a looooong time to see results.


The first link you can just look up on google under Blog Caveman or caveman food blog. Then scroll down to the right side and click on the 2009 april tab. Those are the meals i'll be trying. The only thing u change is take out balsamic vinegar and replace with any of the other vinegars.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

Just had visit w/the doc. In my case for SIBO that problems are stemming from the stool backed up in the intestines. So no matter what i eat it's going to create gas and even sometimes the sharp pain. The bacteria are having a feeding frenzy and there's not much that can be done to get rid of them until i get that stool moving out of the small intestine. I've been on the Specific Carb diet for 4 days and yes i felt a little lighter like carbs werent bulked weighing me down but as for my symptoms-NO CHANGE. So with the SCD you're basically eating alot of protien, no grains and he told me that it will make ur gas smell worse and with leaky gas i realized that's something i ABSOLUTELY DO NOT WANT. Makes sense right? Carnivornes like lions have stinkier gas. But i wasn't sure if i stuck with it if it would help. so i just flat out asked him if i should keep on it or not. He didnt really have an answer. He just said it wouldn't help or hurt, it was up to me. So i was like well just tell me that I dont need to and I'll drop it. So he did. And I dropped it and went home and ate some real food. yum.History: Done the antibiotics twice, 1st time worked then came back, 2nd time did nothing. Still on probiotic-doing nothing for me, and tried exercise, and diet changes- no difference in symptoms. Had rectal exam and everything there is normal. Hydrogen breath test positive for SIBO. Taking miralax everyday 2x a day. 2 different dates from xray show i'm still really backed up.*Point being*: symptom-wise it doesnt matter what u eat or if you eat, with SIBO you're still going to get the symptoms if you have stool backed up (of course certain foods might make it worse, but each of us know our own limits for that). So get rid of the stool then if there's still a problem something can be done to sweep out the bacteria.Advice for me was to go on a heavy dose of miralax when I have some days off, then stay on it for 6-12 months to get all the stool out from up there. That's no big deal because i've been taking 8oz of water per 1 cap in the morning and 1 in the evening anyways since like 4 months ago anways at their advice because constipation was my problem. So what's an inc. in dose for going to the bathroom more to get rid of this, and 6-12 months is nothing compared to feeling like everyday is forever with an illness? They say diarrhea is actually a good thing is this case.


----------

